# 420 rancher transmission problems HELP!!!



## 1bad420rancher (Aug 9, 2010)

hey guy im new to mud in my blood .but ive got a 07 420 rancher es and 4th gear seems to be striped out if any of you got any anwers it would be greatly helpful.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i had a 420 b4 i got my brute 750. i didnt have any problems w mine till it sunk but i will tell u this TAKE IT TO A PRO. they r really particular 4wheelers n most ur shade tree guys will mess them up. a few ppl i know w them sunk theres to n they had 2 rebuild them twice each. once by friends n the second by dealers.


----------



## 1bad420rancher (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah mines been sunk once also but i dont see that makin 4th gear go out


----------



## 1bad420rancher (Aug 9, 2010)

also fifth and reverse is makin a funny noice


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i wouldnt c that either. first ive hear of that problem w a 420


----------

